# Greetings from South Shields, UK



## Howla (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello Brethren,

I'm new to the craft and recently completed my first degree as E.A.F. at St. Lawrence Lodge No. 6042 in January 2016.

I'm keen to develop and learn the craft, as a newbie any tips or advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Brother Howell 




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 26, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Here you can get advice from Brothers from all over the world. I have certainly learned a lot!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 26, 2017)

E.A.F?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Howla (Feb 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> E.A.F?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Apologies - Entered Apprentice Freemason 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 26, 2017)

Ah ok.  The state's we just say EA

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Ah ok.  The state's we just say EA
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


You know us Commonwealth folk are more formal  ... but yep, EA is the standard, and also bro Howla's poatnominal. He's pulled that from the ceremony 

Greeting and welcome to Bro Howla.

Advice, be cautious, keep your obligations, but above all  enjoy and asked LOTS of questions !

(Oh, and don't talk religion and politics  which extends to Rugby, Soccer and Cricket  )


----------



## RayverInColorado (Feb 26, 2017)

First degree in Jan of 2016? How long before you can be passed to FC?


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 26, 2017)

Ibelieve UGLE has time limits....might be wrong

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 26, 2017)

Welcome from California, Brother! (We say Entered Apprentice Mason here.)


----------



## scarletlancer_uk (Feb 27, 2017)

Greetings from Stoke on Trent? Seems a while from your initiation, I went from EA to MM in a round 10 months. That seemed a long while.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 27, 2017)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 27, 2017)

Just looked it up. This lodge only meets 7 times per year, presumably one being Installation. That only gives 6 regular meetings for degree work. We have lodges like that. They are notoriously slow to advance men. People are often positive about them because they are not time intense and often provide something special which its felt cannot be sustained more often. But here's the thing, they rely on joining members because they can't handle many degrees and new Freemasons find it hard to skill up in them...

Bro Howell, could you tell us something of your progress and experience ?


----------



## Howla (Mar 1, 2017)

Apologies my initiation was Jan 2017 not 2016, I have my 2nd next week, it was going to be Feb but the lodge had another first in Feb. 

I think the plan is to get to MM as soon as possible and the brethren in my lodge are all very helpful. I'm going to a installation at another lodge tomorrow, so not sure what to expect but that is all part of the new experience. 

Appreciate the warm welcome from all you fellow Brothers, I'll keep you posted on my progress whilst honouring my obligations.

Thanks,

Bro Howell




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Mar 1, 2017)

Howla said:


> Apologies my initiation was Jan 2017 not 2016, I have my 2nd next week, it was going to be Feb but the lodge had another first in Feb.
> 
> I think the plan is to get to MM as soon as possible and the brethren in my lodge are all very helpful. I'm going to a installation at another lodge tomorrow, so not sure what to expect but that is all part of the new experience.
> 
> ...


 Are they farming out your second or are you doing it at your mother lodge? Any other newbies in the lodge ?


----------



## Howla (Mar 3, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Are they farming out your second or are you doing it at your mother lodge? Any other newbies in the lodge ?



I'm doing my second my lodge, one other newbie who joined a month after myself.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## sean602 (Mar 5, 2017)

Howla said:


> Hello Brethren,
> 
> I'm new to the craft and recently completed my first degree as E.A.F. at St. Lawrence Lodge No. 6042 in January 2016.
> 
> ...



Greetings Brother Howell

I've just completed my first degree in the 602 north your lodge in middlesbrough. 
2nd degree is the end of march.

Sincerely and fraternal 

Brother Wilkinson 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Howla (Mar 8, 2017)

sean602 said:


> Greetings Brother Howell
> 
> I've just completed my first degree in the 602 north your lodge in middlesbrough.
> 2nd degree is the end of march.
> ...



Greetings Brother Wilkinson,

I have my 2nd tomorrow night and I'm 90% confident on my words and have tomorrow for final prep, good luck and welcome.

Brother Howell


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## sean602 (Mar 8, 2017)

Howla said:


> Greetings Brother Wilkinson,
> 
> I have my 2nd tomorrow night and I'm 90% confident on my words and have tomorrow for final prep, good luck and welcome.
> 
> ...



Good luck brother,

Please let me know how you get on.

Sincerely and fraternally 

Brother wilkinson 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Howla (Mar 10, 2017)

sean602 said:


> Good luck brother,
> 
> Please let me know how you get on.
> 
> ...



2nd done and complete, struggled a little with nerves but the  brethren in lodge were very supportive and helpful. 

On and forward, hopefully I can relax and enjoy the next one.

Sincerely and Fraternally,

Brother Howell



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## sean602 (Mar 10, 2017)

Howla said:


> 2nd done and complete, struggled a little with nerves but the  brethren in lodge were very supportive and helpful.
> 
> On and forward, hopefully I can relax and enjoy the next one.
> 
> ...



Congratulations brother,
I'm working hard on my words with still a few weeks to go. I'll let you know how I get in at the end of march.

Please keep in touch 

Sincerely & fraternally

Brother Sean 



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## JonnyMM (Mar 14, 2017)

Howla said:


> Apologies my initiation was Jan 2017 not 2016, I have my 2nd next week, it was going to be Feb but the lodge had another first in Feb.
> 
> I think the plan is to get to MM as soon as possible and the brethren in my lodge are all very helpful. I'm going to a installation at another lodge tomorrow, so not sure what to expect but that is all part of the new experience.
> 
> ...



Greetings Brother

I'm from Commercial Travellers Lodge #3700 Newcastle...I've been a MM for over a year now but I'm new to this forum and the craft in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Howla (Mar 31, 2017)

sean602 said:


> Congratulations brother,
> I'm working hard on my words with still a few weeks to go. I'll let you know how I get in at the end of march.
> 
> Please keep in touch
> ...



Brother Sean,

How are you getting along? Hope it's all going well!

Bro Howell


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## sean602 (Apr 1, 2017)

Howla said:


> Brother Sean,
> 
> How are you getting along? Hope it's all going well!
> 
> ...



I'm doing good Brother I had my 2nd degree last night in our 602 lodge. I had worked hard and my nerves in the waiting period nearly got the better of me, however I sailed through word perfect ! Such a fantastic evening. 

How are you brother ? 




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello from London.


----------

